# Paver and Gutter Issue



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've found pavers to be a long term nuisance. I'd be replacing them with a concrete to my liking, dyed, stamped etc. and leave the gutter there.


----------



## Indepspirit (Apr 30, 2014)

You might want to try a Raindrain. It attaches to the end of the down spout and extends out only when it rains. When it is dry it rolls up against the house. They come in colors to match your downspout.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Fairview said:


> I've found pavers to be a long term nuisance. I'd be replacing them with a concrete to my liking, dyed, stamped etc. and leave the gutter there.


I agree - I wish I would have done concrete here...


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Indepspirit said:


> You might want to try a Raindrain. It attaches to the end of the down spout and extends out only when it rains. When it is dry it rolls up against the house. They come in colors to match your downspout.


Yes, I definitely like the idea but the reviews on amazon were pretty bad


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

*Downspout near window well*

I am planning to run new gutter downspout (see yellow in the picture). As you can see downspouts are terminating right at the edge of window well, similar to the on the right. My question is whether this is terminating too close to the foundation? What other choices do I have other than trenching out further out in the lawn?

Many thanks!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Kind of a bad place to be dumping water I suppose. I would be tempted to turn the downspout to run across the top of the window-well and dump it over to the right away from the well completely. Not very pretty but it may be the lesser of the evils.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Bud. I haven't received many recommendations for trenching PVC pipe under the pavers to route gutter water into the lawn via pop ups. I live in chicago so freeze/cracking could be an issue.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

sbkim said:


> Thanks Bud. I haven't received many recommendations for trenching PVC pipe under the pavers to route gutter water into the lawn via pop ups. I live in chicago so freeze/cracking could be an issue.



Okay now think that one through. Water in PVC line underground in Chicago. Winter time. Occasional light rain or occasional snow and ice melt, freeze/thaw. Not enough head-pressure to activate a pop-up. I wouldn't waste the money or the time.


----------



## Indepspirit (Apr 30, 2014)

sbkim said:


> Yes, I definitely like the idea but the reviews on amazon were pretty bad


They work alright here in Southern CA but we don't get a lot of rain and don't have cold winters that may affect the material. Looking at the picture again I'm wondering if it's possible to put Y in the extension you already have coming from the front door downspout. Would be one less eyesore at the front of the house.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Indepspirit said:


> They work alright here in Southern CA but we don't get a lot of rain and don't have cold winters that may affect the material. Looking at the picture again I'm wondering if it's possible to put Y in the extension you already have coming from the front door downspout. Would be one less eyesore at the front of the house.


Good point. I will def inquire them of Y connector. Thanks


----------

